# Couple of value reds.



## moikel (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought both of these recently & realised that they were both available in the states. 

Both good value ,honest red wines.Drink now style,food friendly .The GSM as we call it is light enough to go with chicken,pasta dishes as well as red meats,most Italian food.Grant Burge a great  family outfit maybe 4 generations of winemaking.

The shiraz/cab is a very Aussie wine,Rosemount a great producer.Soft,medium bodied great with things like duck & venison 13% alcohol so gentle in style unlike some of our big bruisers that can go to 15% & beyond.

They both are suited to spring drinking not that I need any seasonal excuse
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_0706.JPG



__ moikel
__ Mar 19, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Mick, that's wonderful!!! 

I'm so glad to get your spin on some wines that we can actually find here!!!

Thank you for this - how fantastic!!!

And your food suggestions, as always, sound just delicious as well!!!

Cheers indeed!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 20, 2014)

No cutesy kangaroo labels or goofy names just good honest wine. Both pretty cheap here but they make higher end wines as well.

Shiraz/cab a very Aussie thing.I swear shiraz will grow anywhere in this country except the tropics or Tassie &Tassie will grow shiraz as the planet gets warmer.

I bought that Rosemount on an Auction site part of a cancelled export order or end of line deal,paid $5 per magnum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,delivered !! It won't cellar its drink now style but well made ,good vintage,blend of a few regions.Great for a BBQ ,pizza , couple of glasses at lunchtime sort of thing. Cheaper than some box wine at that price.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

It IS so nice not to see cutesy labels! Smiles.

Our culture thrives too much on such and it is nice to see righteous wine, and packaged as wine!

Thank you tons for sharing!

Do keep on posting anything in our great wino section that you like!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 20, 2014)

I will stick stuff in that I believe is available in the USA. No real pricey wine unless its really worth the outlay.

I won't post wine that I haven't drunk/bought for myself.So its what I rate.I am not a wine critic & my palate isn't that sharp but I do value winemaking skill over hoopla & I do have some ability when it comes to finding honest,good value wine. 

Dodgers playing Diamond backs in Sydney this w/e to open your baseball season.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 21, 2014)

I saw the thread heading and it was Moikel's, I figured it was some fancy way to cook red snappers! Pfft!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 21, 2014)

Right Foamheart? Or red mullet or such! Too funny! I totally expect that as well!!!

It's always a treat seeing what both of you post indeed, I must say! Here is to foodies and fun!!!

Happy Friday!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## stanjk (Mar 21, 2014)

Just a "Thank You" for the wine recommendation. Went out yesterday and found the Rosemount. Had it with a grilled rib eye for dinner. Outstanding wine for the money; not quite the deal you got but still a great value. Going back today to pick up a case. Thanks again for sharing this info.

P.S. Really enjoyed Sydney last month and made good use of the info you shared. Beautiful city/country and very friendly people; just the way I remembered it years back.


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

stanjk said:


> Just a "Thank You" for the wine recommendation. Went out yesterday and found the Rosemount. Had it with a grilled rib eye for dinner. Outstanding wine for the money; not quite the deal you got but still a great value. Going back today to pick up a case. Thanks again for sharing this info.
> 
> P.S. Really enjoyed Sydney last month and made good use of the info you shared. Beautiful city/country and very friendly people; just the way I remembered it years back.


I love being able to recommend wines that you can find in the your 'hood. Rosemount make some great wines.There is a straight shiraz called Hill of Gold named after a gold strike way back that is a real bench mark for shiraz.Let me dig around in the cellar I may have one left.

I am glad you enjoyed Sydney I was at the fish market today getting a snapper & I wondered how you got on. It is a good city & you came at the right time of year.

LA Dodgers play the Arizona Diamond Backs at our historic Sydney Cricket Ground today& tomorrow. 80,000 seat sellout. I will be cheering for Arizona from my lounge room .


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I saw the thread heading and it was Moikel's, I figured it was some fancy way to cook red snappers! Pfft!


Pink snapper in the South Red in the north.

This guy from New Zealand ! Ginger ,shallots,garlic,kaffir lime leaf ,splash of soy,cilantro then into my jumbo bamboo steamer.


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops forgot photo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0708.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh Mick, I LOVE this fish you've got!!!

I love whole fish so much and especially eating the cheeks and a soft piece right up and around the eye!!

How delicious this looks!!!

And your wine suggestions too!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

Finished pretty tasty













image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahh my friend, you have some points on that one from me! (The less ingredients in a dish to me, the better - such stunning minimalism at its finest)!

Well done!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

The GF wanted steamed fish like she had in Chinatown so I knocked that out. It is minimalist ,the Chinese steam freshwater fish like this a lot as well as salt water.
It's a nice way to eat fish .


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2014)

I am a minimalist  anyway, I like to taste what I am eating, all the spices and herbs if not used properly just confuse the taste. Beautiful meal Moikel, I am sure the girl friend must have been impressed.


----------



## moikel (Mar 23, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I am a minimalist  anyway, I like to taste what I am eating, all the spices and herbs if not used properly just confuse the taste. Beautiful meal Moikel, I am sure the girl friend must have been impressed.


Yes she was. Steamed fish means you get pure fish flavour without the oil. The ginger,garlic,lime leaf are also a bit gentler ,sort of fragrant but "under" not :"over".

I saw some freshwater fish that reminded me of my youth on the Murrumbidgee River,farmed ,uniform size. Murray Cod.Used to catch yabbies for bait then mess about on the river.

The chinese steam them with rehydrated mushrooms ,ginger sesame oil & soy.Bit of a banquet dish about 2 kg. I will find a reason to do it soon.On the trail of wallaby first.


----------



## drdon (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Moikel,,,,,,,,

... for bringing back a great set of memories. My wife and I spent 6 weeks in Australia for 2001 New Years. She had to see Andre Agassi for the Australian Open, I got visit some Barossa Valley vineyards, namely Richmond Grove and Grant Burge. I actually bought 2 cases of Grant Burge Shadrach Cabernet Sauvignon 1999 and had them sent to the states. What a wonderfull wine. For a few years I tried to get some more, but I could only get the Grant Burge Trinity. I wonder if the Shadrach is even made anymore?  I still help myself to some Penfolds Bin 28 Shiraz Kalima. It's not the same, it's good, just not the same. I have never tried the Rosemount Estate, but I will now. Thanks for the tip!

Don


----------



## moikel (Mar 24, 2014)

DrDon said:


> Thanks Moikel,,,,,,,,
> 
> ... for bringing back a great set of memories. My wife and I spent 6 weeks in Australia for 2001 New Years. She had to see Andre Agassi for the Australian Open, I got visit some Barossa Valley vineyards, namely Richmond Grove and Grant Burge. I actually bought 2 cases of Grant Burge Shadrach Cabernet Sauvignon 1999 and had them sent to the states. What a wonderfull wine. For a few years I tried to get some more, but I could only get the Grant Burge Trinity. I wonder if the Shadrach is even made anymore?  I still help myself to some Penfolds Bin 28 Shiraz Kalima. It's not the same, it's good, just not the same. I have never tried the Rosemount Estate, but I will now. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Don


Rosemount make a great cabernets blend called "Traditional" worth looking for. They are a reliable big company outfit with several different price brackets.

Grant Burge is 4th generation Barossa Valley winemaker ,greatly respected & loved for his committment to quality.

He still makes Shadrach but there is never huge quantities,same as Mershach .

His Filsell shiraz is a world beater literally ,it won the World shiraz challenge.Single vineyard wont be cheap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. They have a great website.

1999 was a great vintage.Lot of hype about 98 but 99 was just as good. Frankensteins monster could have good table wine out of the grapes those years let alone talent like the Burges,Lehmans,Tuesners etc. I have a few bottles of different reds left but they are getting drunk this year.

There is a great winery called Chalk Hill that exports to the USA under the "Wit's End" label.Lovely people,family outfit make some really classy shiraz & some nice blends. They are out of McKlaren Vale just near Barossa Valley.

If you saw that Hill of Gold shiraz by Rosemount get a bottle ,good value.IMO

Regards Mick.


----------



## moikel (Mar 25, 2014)

IMG_0709.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 25, 2014


















IMG_0710.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 25, 2014






I will get some info up here shortly.


----------



## drdon (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Moikel,

We don't have a lot of access to wine companies (domestic or imports) in my area of Florida. Hopefully when I go to Tampa or Orlando I can do some snooping around. I thank you for the info here. I'm going to add them to my "List of Conquests Sheet".  I LOVE trying new wines, so I see a trip coming up....SOOOOON! I will make these a priority. I will hunt down some Hill of Gold, as well as look into Chalk Hill. Are St Hallet and Kilikanoon different wineries or they from Rosemount Estates?

Don


----------



## moikel (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr Don,if you are out looking for wine thats in that Grant Burge style & price bracket then the last 2 are a fit.

Kilikanoon make great wine & export to USA. Their shiraz which include the"Parable" & the 'Oracle" are really distinctive wines.

St Hallet make a shiraz at several price points.This Blackwell Shiraz is the Barossa in a glass,dense inky colour,black fruits some mulberry,good use of oak. Grown,made & matured in the Barossa.Big ,uncompromising, contemptuous of whats "in". It knows what it is & it hasn't changed in years, why would it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Food matching might lean towards some animal you killed with your bare hands & cooked over a raging fire. Venison,prime beef a good start. It needs to breathe a bit between opening & drinking, then you almost have to wrestle it into the glass. Might be a bit of a brute to some but I like it & I don't want it to change. My go to wine for kangaroo dishes.


----------



## moikel (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry mate I was writing while you were posting. I know both are available in the states.Both separate wineries that lean to those bigger styles. I figured if you liked those other Barossa wines these would be in your be to your taste.

There is nothing wrong with drinking these big shiraz with a cheese plate ,some aged cheddar,parmesan,something stinky. Just my opinion of course  I am a wine drinker not a reviewer.But I  love both these wines because they are regionally distinctive,they aren't an imitation of anything else or generic. We have a broad range of shiraz across climate zones. I will stick a cooler climate one in soon.

Both wineries have a big range across price brackets I am sure you can find something you like.

If you stumble on a wine that you want to get a straight answer about just stick a question in this thread. I will do my best to answer it.

MICK


----------



## moikel (Mar 25, 2014)

One last postscript. Kilikanoon & St Hallet both have good websites. So you can see across the range of their wines.You can also get an idea of the prices.

A newcomer that I like a lot is Hares Chase.A side project for the head red winemaker at Penfolds,huge respect for that position in this country. Good website. I bought up big some years back when they exploded onto the scene with a 2002 shiraz.

He & some friends started up a while back in the Barossa.They make great wines in a boutique sort of way but serious.

We have a lot of wine in this country. Unfortunately the is some damage done by generic,bulk stuff with cutesy labels,cheap & nasty to much sugar & god knows what else.

We have a lot of winemakers,specialist tertiary institutions,some really old quality vines & great winemaking history. There are vines in  some states that date to the 1830s still producing grapes still owned by descendants of the guys that planted them. Now thats something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then we have newer regions pioneering their own styles from their own terroir & working with new varieties for here like temperanillo.

We can't drink it all ourselves
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  we need your help! Hopefully I can steer forum members to the better examples of what we make down here.


----------



## moikel (Mar 30, 2014)

I know this wine is available in the USA  & Canada.













IMG_0750.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 30, 2014






Its 100% estate grown in Barossa ,family owned operation.

Blend of Cab Sav,Cab franc,merlot,malbec & Petit Verdot.

Yes this is the 2004 which I should drink now it won 4 trophies in 2005,not medals It was best in show  beating  a lot of much pricier wine & also rated best red wine in Australia under $25 more than once.

It gets made every year look for the 2012 when it comes out..

USA distributor www.kysela.com.

Its a traditional blend"elegant distinctive wine  …berry fruit flavours layers of plum & cherry spice characters." 

It varies a bit each vintage but in a good way.

Good website.

Cheers Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

That sounds great Mick!

It's so fabulous that you guide us to the "good" stateside from your turf, as to avoid the schlock.

Many thanks!!!

And Happy Sunday!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 30, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That sounds great Mick!
> 
> It's so fabulous that you guide us to the "good" stateside from your turf, as to avoid the schlock.
> 
> ...


Your Welcome.
Thorne Clarke make a wide range of reds,Shotfire is their mid point range. 
It's great value ,there a straight Shiraz & a cab /Shiraz  & a Cab Sav as  well. Next level down is their Sand Piper range which is around $ 12 to 15.
Shotfire Ridge range around $ 25 is great value,lot of bang for your buck.
No gimmicks ,  I love their work. The 2012 vintage could be a world beater. 2014 harvest under way here now, bit of a wait & see after all that frighteningly hot weather.


----------



## moikel (Mar 30, 2014)

South Australia & Western Australia had great a 2012. The Barossa,McLaren Vale,Langhorne Creek,  & Clare Valley will have some reds that will just blow you away. Reisling from any of the Clare Valley sub regions,Eden,Watervale will be fought over by drinkers & agents. Cant get a read on Limestone Coast & Adelaide Hills but not hearing many negatives. Seems it wasn't a great year for cab/sav.

2014 vintage looks really mixed bad weather at all the critical times,bud burst,fruit set & harvest.

Storms & rain across the wine regions now right in the middle of vintage.

2012 in SA was lower yielding in ton per acre but quality looks like being off the chain. Wait & see on the cab /sav. All the rest of the varieties have huge promise.I expect some great GSMs from outfits like Sons of Eden,Spinifex, Tuesner,Kilikanoon,Two Hands,the list goes on.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

Fabulous information Mick!!!

Thank you tons!!!!!

And that Shotfire sounds good!

I've had the Two Hands gems before - their "Ares" as part of my gulping lineup on my wedding day actually, paired with a rack of bone-in elk chops. It really worked!! 

Here's to learning more about your wines. I'm "white" now as far as most of my consumption, and so I'd be interested to learn of your dry and unadulterated great whites?

Many thanks!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 30, 2014)

In that case its Riesling out of  Clare Valley that's world class. Semilon from the Hunter Valley not far behind but it's not that dry.
I like Chardonnay & dry Pinot Gris but don't like those blended whites with the dreaded Sav Blanc in them.
Tassie does some great Reisling as well let me check with my mate Des he knows his Reisling


----------



## knuckle47 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's so cool to find some great recommendations.  I will admit that my eyes were widely opened when we were in Napa Valley, Ca. for my daughters wedding.  With several days prior to the event,  our "group" traveled the wine routes path through Napa and Sonoma counties and saw vineyards from every shelf in our east coast liquor stores.   

Nice to have that treasure out there which I will plan on returning to ....someday.  All it takes are buckets of money. This however was the best dessert wine I'd ever tasted. 













image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Mar 30, 2014





 Had to ship it UPS but they all arrived in perfect condition along with my daughters dress, shoes, bouquet, veil, extra clothes, menus, other extra wedding paraphernalia ....get the picture?  Could have paid for an extra seat on the plane for all this stuff....same fee!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey* Knuckle47,* that wedding must have been beautiful! What a fabulous spot and how terrific that you got to go tour wine country and sip and then "ship" what you liked best! So fun!

And *Mick,* any dry white suggestions would be fabulous indeed!! You've been quite the great source educating us on wines from your part of the sunny world!!! Thank you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife and I went to Napa on our Honeymoon, and we loved it. Now when we go to the liquor store and see some of the winery names we think back to being at that exact winery... We are going back for our 5 year anniversary next year! 

Next time stop by a place... I think it was like Jacobs Creek?... we bought a bottle of their wine and they gave us a styrophome shipping box to fit a case of wine in free! We were then able to check the box as luggage on our flight home! Saved us like $200 in shipping fees that the Little Buffalo trading post wanted to ship our wine.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

*BKBuilds!!!*

Happy April to you, and what FANTASTIC Honeymoon stories and anniversary plans indeed!

That's fabulous!!!

And isn't it terrific about one helping, as to get around ridiculous shipping rates?

Dwelling currently in the "Live Free Or Die" state of New Hampshire, our libation does not have an "added tax' and so many neighboring New Englanders do make their "day trips" here, and just to buy liquor!

Make no mistake, in that a tax is still figured into that great mix and without us knowing the specifics thus, although it DOES come out considerably less in total price (AND one may also know when looking at the sticker price, what it shall indeed then be - the same exact number  - once up at the counter) than when burdening the tax from wine shipped in from elsewhere.

Having shipped in so much food, wine, and also doing 100% of my "non-food/wine related shopping" online - from clothes to dog gear - I can indeed share that YOUR great deal, via that container, was a lovely gift!!

Sensational stories! Keep them coming!

I love this wine group and hope we all may one day chat about this stuff over a table - with smoked great food and incredible wine!

Cheers and thanks for sharing!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

The state of PA is terrible when it comes to Wine policy. Not only do we pay a tax, but the only way to get wine is from a State owned and operated Wine / Liquor store! This poses many issues, not the least of which is high bottle prices before paying an additional tax at the cash register! This relates to my previous story in that you can't ship wine into the state of PA. You would have to ship it to one of the State liquor stores and then pay a tax on each bottle when you pick it up! So our plan was going to be to ship it to friends back home in the state of Ohio and then drive out for a visit and pickup our wine. 

The next reason PA wine policy sucks is that a lot of Wineries have "Wine Clubs". This is where you can get an annual shipment of their wine direct from the winery just as the vintage is released and sometimes at a discount. (Look up Groth Winery and Team Red Stripe) LOVE Groth, we actually got to tour the Winery and vineyard with Judy Groth (The normal tour guide was not available) while we were there and did a library tasting after the tour. She's so funny, her little pugs follow her everywhere! Alas, I digress... Anyways, we can't sign up for Team Red Stripe due to PAs wine policy. /sigh


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

*BKBuilds,* that's such great stuff!

First off, I too have consumed many a Groth bottle in my day, and appreciate the story - dogs and all! Fantastic!

Secondly, you present a truism and real factor of difference from state to state.

Case in point, and as mentioned, I live in New Hampshire, and we don't add extra tax onto our liquor.

I am however MOVING, and to South Carolina. And it behooves me thus to learn of their "wine" doings and various laws.

You did me a favor therefore today with this reminder! I'll go ask the SC "group" (anyone is free to join) about this now!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

Your Welcome!

http://www.winespectator.com/webfeature/show/id/Shipping-Laws-State-by-State_1049

South Carolina Limited, up to two cases per month from wineries that obtain a shipper's license for a fee of $400 every two years. In-state shipping allowed.


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

I just checked Groth's site and they apparently do not have a license to ship to South Carolina =( Sorry!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey *BKBuilds,* that's really helpful!

I am starting to learn more, garner info, (from wine, to real estate, weather, culture, and such), and so this DOES help indeed!

Isn't it funny how each state differs so much regarding wine?

I indeed appreciated this!

Cheers and many thanks!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes it is very interesting and very frustrating. PA tried last year to privatize wine sales but the Beer distributors and the State employees union fought it and got the bill pulled. It basically would have scrapped the states liquor stores and sold licenses to private companies to operate wine stores.

Another story for you.

Back in Ohio I lived in a very small farm community. In town there was what used to be a corner gas station but the pumps were pulled and it looked like the place was all closed. Except one night I was coming home from bowling league and I didn't want to drive all the way (I make it sound like it was soooo far but it was about 1mil) down the road to my normal place I buy my beer. So I decide to take a chance and stop at this corner store and see if they were open, I mean the lights were on usually... 

When you opened the door it was a cramped little space, glass display cases on your right with cigarets and cigars for sale, and the cash register, on your left were the beer coolers... About 5 steps and a sharp turn to the left... Still beer coolers along the left wall but there were some wine displays ahead and a larger room... That room held a vast array of decent $5-15 bottles of wine.... But then you start to notice your stepping over cases and cases of wine just scattered about the floor.... and then you notice it...... "the back back room".... A dark damp room with just aisles and aisles of wine! Opus One... Crystal, Dom stacked like a 5 year old had stacked it, OMG was the selection impressive!

But it gets even BETTER!!!! After awhile of frequenting the store I got to know when the owner was there. He was a great guy, new every bottle in the store (even the cases strewen about the floor) I would go up to him and say "I'm looking for a bold red, in the $20-30 range, surprise me!" He would get this giddy little school boy look on his face and go racing around the store and return with the best bottle of wine you'd ever taste in whatever price range you gave him. And sometime he would even give you deals "You have Got to try this bottle, its usually (insert higher price) but I'll sell it to you for (insert some price in your range you gave him) but you have to come back and tell me how you liked it". 

That is what I miss so much with these PA state stores. The workers don't know crap about wine. All they do is stock shelves and run the cash register.  :(


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

*BKBuilds, *what an OHIO grand story indeed!!!!

Hey that's downright majestic, as I just love those surprises with wine and food too (or people or whatever it be) where you can't even imagine that "where you are" would house such gems!

What a lovely little secret spot - moreover, how fabulous that someone who knew what the goods actually were was around to watch it, and also share it with those who really care!

Such great stuff!

Perhaps the PA laws will change yet, although it's fascinating to see such differences from state to state!

Great story!!!! These wine/life anecdotes are such a treat!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 1, 2014)

Vermont has those same laws and state liquor stores and here in NJ...well that is an entire book..an not a great one at that.   Recently saw a Travel Channel story on the Wine Train and while in Napa, route 12 follows the same path thru the vineyards so the drive was fantastic.   Then, we saw the movie Sideways... Brings back memories.

And my last bitch of the day:  this is the UNITED States where laws vary so much, you need a guide to know if it's legal to turn right on red or return a 10 cent bottle deposit in this state or that state.  It's like 50 different countries


----------



## moikel (Apr 2, 2014)

Free market economy for booze down here,discount wars,give aways,wine clubs ,loyalty cards,everybody wants your business.

I do like little independent stores,one near me only sells wine,no beer,no spirits!

The big nation wide chains squeeze wine makers & want big volumes so its often the little independents that have the little artisan,passionate ,winemakers product.

Its really easy to buy wine here & no state tax on it.Federal only,Australians could drink a bit less & it wouldn't hurt the country or the society a bit.But it wont be price driven. Buy a mixed 6 get 10% off ,buy a mixed 12 get 15% off, spend more than $200 get free delivery, 2 bonus bottles & free delivery if you buy a case, buy 12 get a $10 case of beer the deals go on.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Well put *Knuckle47!* (On our "50 different countries")!!

And interesting *Mick, *on how it works down under!

We have a strange "wine evaporation" rate in this household daily...must be the shape of the bottle or something.

CHEERS!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 2, 2014)

I think Mick is just rubbing our nose it in now! /cry

The only way we can get the prices down to what we paid in the state of OH is to make it ourselves. It works out to about $3.25 a bottle depending on what we're making. Whites a generally cheaper then reds.

The cheapest bottle of commercial wine in the state of Ohio is (or was) Oak Leaf in Walmart at $3 a bottle.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Ahh, I feel the pain *BKBuilds!*

Mick lives in a magical storybook land! (Smiles).

Or I like to say this, because you HAVE TO SEE HIS DAMN FISH MARKET, KANGAROO SUPPLY, EXOTIC FRUITS & SPICES, AND OF COURSE TOO *WINE*  WITHOUT ADDED JUNK, to then realize it's God's Country indeed!

I think I salivate like some Pavlovian puppy, each time he so much as mentions what is available there even!

Meanwhile, there ARE some finds here too, but we do need to look for them and every state is mighty different!

Five years ago, "South America" was a safe bet, and you could buy any inexpensive Malbec, Chilean Cab or Carménère and five bucks could even get you a lovely thing!

Today, there are so many of those same wineries, that have now been bought by Americans who figured that they could make it cheaper, add tons of chemicals, and then export it into grocery stores and rake in the bucks.

Thus since they bought those houses, the once "OK" cheapy South American wines have mostly gone into a chemical overload of pure junk! AND they raised prices - threw the word "Riserva" on a few, and have fooled our nation but for a few who know the buyers and know what happened.

Still, there are ways to find wines that are affordable, without tons of junk having been added. A lot of that is "Old World" still (French mostly).

But VIva Mick's land, and him educating us as to what comes over here that is indeed NOT laden with extra crazy junk!

OK, that's my editorial rant for today!!!

So fun, this wine stuff, so fun!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 2, 2014)

My daughter joined a wine club in Rutherford, CA and gets a minimal discount.  That white dessert wine I had mentioned elsewhere and posted a photo of in the header of the group page has risen over 30% so that skinny little bottle is now over $70.00 . On top of that they have the shipping schedule set by the milliliter.  It will come to $34.00 to ship what amounts to a medium sized shoe box.

If I told my customers I had to raise prices 30%, there would be no customers.   

Regarding additives... Grandma and I crushed the grapes, let them sit in the barrel for a few days, drained off the juice,  then pressed the mash.  We added a few heaping spoonfuls of love and fun.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 3, 2014)

So fascinating about the whole shipping/sending/tax/wine purchases 'dance' altogether!

And *Knucle47, *your family method - just adding "warmth" and no junk - is just so beautiful and what wine should entirely be! You were fortunate indeed to be raised by such incredible people!!!

Happy Thursday to all!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2014)

The sub $10 mark is where the real crap kicks  in . Big outfits buying grapes at low prices from poor vintages then getting it into the bottle in the shortest amount of time.
There is so much discounting here that the cheap stuff is really aimed at overseas markets that can't get a handle on what it is. If is says South Eastern Australia on the label ,that's not a state! That's 3 states & likely to be grapes that bought at rock bottom prices then messed with to get it into a bottle fast. 
We have to many vineyard s in places that produce grapes that will make good but never great wine,in the wrong greedy hands they will make bad wine with ease.


----------



## moikel (Apr 4, 2014)

IMG_0752.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 4, 2014






I  know this is available in USA & Canada .Its a bit of a bench mark for cab/sav in this country.Fairly priced relatively large production.

Its from the best region for cabernet in this country .Coonawarra in South Australia. 

If you saw the 2012 vintage turn up near you you would get a lot of bang for your buck.Great vintage. Its the sort of wine that people have a standing order for they get a couple of cases of this first then see what else is out there from other producers.

They do shiraz ,a cab/merlot all with this distinctive label all good value.

We drank this one last night with what gets called a rib eye on the bone or a "cattleman's cutlet" .













IMG_0753.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 4, 2014


















IMG_0757.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 4, 2014






I am waiting on delivery of a special order cab/sav that is a "Leah special"


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh *Mick,*  this food looks so good!!!! I like this "cattleman's cutlet" - that has a nice ring to it even!!!

And yes, that wine does come here and now it's good to know that it's a safe bet!!

Moreover, I am VERY excited to hear about your delivery when it comes!!! I wish that one would be exported here!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 6, 2014)

What Leah & I are talking about is some wine I bought from Cape Jaffa wines. 100% organic vine yard ,no pesticides!herbicides & only compost as fertiliser .  It's also biodynamic  which is a little different but really a return to old farming methods where the timing of things was dictated by moon phases & other natural indicators.
It means less sulphides  & nothing artificial which is really big deal if you have allergies to additives.
It should arrive in a day or 2.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2014)

And may I just add that I am more excited about "this delivery" of yours than any other!

How I would love for them to export that over here, and to try this!!!!

OK, do share when you drink it!!!! I'm very eager to hear every single detail and note!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Leah.Hope you have a great day.I note that there is no snow in your recent photos so that's an added plus.

OK  Cape Jaffa has arrived, I will have to refrain from opening it here at work. 

I am self employed but I fall asleep if I drink in the daytime. I actually don't drink on week nights  especially mondays but given its your birthday its the least can do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .I will need another 6 hours.

So tasting notes dark cherries,cassis ,hints of coffee generous mouth feel great length. 14.5% alcohol. Fully certified biodynamic ,minimal sulphites.Critical for Leah because she has allergies to additives. I like to support any food or wine producer that does things the old school ,honourable way & has to compete against the big corporates who cut corners.

The biodynamic angle interests me & It has a lot of history behind it. Cultivating decisions based on moon phases worked for centuries as did 100% organic fertilizer.

2012 was a great vintage in this region. For those interested capejaffawines.com.au

Its a very pretty place, a newer wine region but very close to Coonawarra our best cabernet region with the same soil terra rossa over limestone gravel. Beaches nearby ,ocean breezes ,crayfish & other fishing ports not a lot of people.

Chapouteir out of France had a stake holding there but got out & went to Heathcote in Victoria. A lot of people think he didnt give it enough time to truly show its potential.













IMG_0759.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 6, 2014


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ran out & got some lamb loin chops to have with "our" Cape Jaffa .Simple marinade of EVO,salt,CBP, lemon zest,garlic,greek oregano & rosemary.Also very Leah.

They will sit for an hour or so while I hit the gym.













IMG_0760.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 7, 2014






Plan to just hit them hard & fast on the cast iron griddle plate .


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh Mick this is the best gift ever!!!

I have been so jogged about this wine ever since you mentioned them (so wish they came here) and from the purely made gorgeousness of it all, to the notes mentioned, (and then that fine looking lamb!!!) I am so excited to hear all about it.

Today drinking mostly White Burgundy from France, I break for reds when they are made without junk, like this one, and have all that coffee-esque essence swirled into their composition! This sounds like the perfect wine, and the people who made it sounded so loving and authentic about life, and what they do, and the ocean location sounded so mystical and magical, and well, I am literally sipping through the screen vicariously on this one and hoping they will magically somehow export it here!!!!!

Keep your details coming please and thank you for sharing something so nice with us!!!! You're probably introducing me to my favorite new wine should I ever try it, and meanwhile, I'll delight in imagining it even!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2014)

IMG_0761.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 7, 2014






Crap photo I will try again shortly ,letting it gasp a bit.

Very deep dark colour,broke out the good glasses.Home alone so will have to spread over 2 nights.

Lovely bouquet ,I don't have a terribly finely calibrated palate but this is really something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  













IMG_0762.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 7, 2014






Bear in mind undiscounted this is around the $25 ,I paid $16 per bottle +$6 delivery on the case.

Thats value thats right out there off the scale bearing in mind this winery isn't a big player & they are certified organic & biodynamic which is a costly process to go through to start.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh that looks downright even more gorgeous than expected - and "young" (dark color) which I LOVE and covet in my wines.

(I may take my men old but am a "Wine Cougar" and can't stand aged, brick, and nearly onto vinegar cellared wines). If I want some age on my grape, I'll open the cupboard and take out the balsamic!

That being said, the color looks tremendous and beautiful!

You're so good, splitting it over two days??!!! I must learn that trick. (I drink a bottle of wine each day over the course of cooking, eating, computer side writing, and so forth, but admire your discipline).

I'm glad you'll get to try it overnight however, as it will be interesting to see if it softens nicely or goes really flat. I'm excited to hear all about it!!!

And the stemware is exquisite too!

I'm so excited!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2014)

IMG_0764.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 7, 2014






I tried to do your style of meal,simple flavours all natural.Got a bit of a Greek feel ,I even bought some of that Himalayan pink salt & ground it to sprinkle on the finished plate.

OK  the wine ,yes its young ,vibrant,colourful, & fruit forward. I know what you mean about the over aged stuff. It also takes some management to remember not to let it go to long in the cellar.Shiraz holds on for years,lucky . This cost me $ 15 I checked the invoice,I am reordering.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I get that dark fruits flavour & plums,some chocolate & some coffee hints .It also has a bit of wispy cedar at the end.The end is a long ride,its a very long finish on the palate.Its very balanced not at all hot for a wine thats 14.5% alcohol.

I think its a prime example of a little guy thats got to way over deliver to get noticed. If I paid $30 I wouldn't bitch.At $15 its stupidly great value. The great & really encouraging part is this winery can be competitive in our market. They do a shiraz which I  will look for.

Its a lot of components that I like all crafted together,they were flying winemakers in France,they brought knowledge & style back with them & they are now making great pure wine in a region thats "new" & they are their own people. 

If I could send you a bottle I would have a great birthday.

Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh the meal looks fantastic and very much like my kind of eating indeed!!! And YAY on the Pink salt!!! Such beautiful stuff!!!

I know, to ship from there, in addition to being illegal most likely, would be a fortune and laden with international container law issues and OY!

Perhaps some day these great winemakers will export it, although I love the idea of them staying small and select and sensational!

Perhaps then, some day, I'll make the trek!!!!

Meanwhile, that all looks so good! So very amazingly good!!!!

Thank you tons! I've been so excited about this and it does not disappoint!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2014)

They ship to Canada! Can you get some from over the border? They crush 1000 tons a year from 2 separate vineyards both verified biodynamic. I don't know how many bottles that is.

They have won a lot of awards for sustainable practices,as well the female winemaker winning Rural Woman of the year.

I can bring wine with me when I come to New York in June but only what I can buy at the duty free store at the airport. Cape Jaffa not likely to be stocked ,its all big company stuff & marked up .

If you saw Spinifex wines they are a good alternative & bigger players but still family show.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll keep checking all out and meanwhile will live vicariously via your great posts!!! Wonderful stuff!!! Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 8, 2014)

Finishing off the 2nd half of the bottle now. It's  an impressive wine I get a bit more cedar this time round .it does have great length. 
I don't know about cellaring I  rely on others for that sort of  prediction.
If it's an indicator of how good the 2012 vintage is then I would be climbing all over the wines from the major South Australian regions. 2011 was terrible  no matter how you  look at it some winemakers skipped it altogether.
2012 looks like being off the scaleThumbs Up:yahoo:


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 8, 2014)

Fantastic!!!

I do not collect nor cellar wines; I drink them. Thus I love them very young, flavorful, full, and ready to drink that day!

This win of yours sounds off the charts and just amazing!!

Terrific shared sips!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 8, 2014)

After having 1990s vintage with Judy Groth we were sold on aged wines.

Once my wine cellar is completed I plan to buy wines I like in bulk and age them, so I don't have to pay the inflated aged price down the road.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 8, 2014)

*BKBuilds*, that sounds really great!!!

Indeed, I admire collectors of wine who enjoy that, and/or who want certain wines to be there years later etc.. It's definitely a coveted practice by many and that sounds terrific!

For myself, I change so often, that I may not love my "White Burgundy" in five or 10 years as much as I adore it now - as I was always a devoted "big red" drinker you see, bar none, and couldn't fathom that I'd ever drink so much as a speck of "white," let alone love it! Too funny. But yes, indeed, things change.

So for me, drinking wine "today" or right when the meal or mood is right, makes sense for me, versus saving it. (I have to wear something new the instant it arrives too, versus hang it in a closet for some other special day; or use a product as soon as it comes...not a good "waiter" I suppose).

But then for others, a maginficent cellar is really what makes the best sense, and I love seeing them, hearing of them, and of the great sips which people choose!

This group is such fun! I'm so glad you're a part of it!!!!

Terrific Groth stories too!!! 

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a cellar of sorts but its in decline so far as numbers.Its really easy to buy wine in his country,to easy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I converted part of the cellar to a sort of larder for my smoking & preserving stuff.

Now I buy up in good vintages like 2012 because you never know when you can get a bad year like 2011.

We make great shiraz here which I have probably talked about enough already .It keeps on going for years in the bottle & now even more so with the move to screw cap instead of cork. Our climate is hard on corks.

Back in 2003 I was way out west in a mining town called Broken Hill on a job for 2 weeks.It is truly the outback ,I was getting a bottle from the local bottle shop & theres Seppelts Great Western shiraz from the mid 90s, marked down to $17 a bottle.I know this is iconic wine of the highest order & its easy $40 on release maybe $ 70 by now if you could find it. .But its Broken Hill its on the edge of the desert it gets over 45c" in the summer for days at a time it could easy be long gone. I can also see signs of a bit of leakage around the corks. The guy said the previous owner was a wine buff & knew his stuff but its hard to sell the high end stuff to the locals.You city types drink it but ...He had a cellar built out of rock from the mines(most of the old town is built out of it) walls were 3 foot thick."

OK I am in bought a bottle ,got it back to the Hotel its magnificent.Back the next day with a new bag loaded up 8 bottles wrapped them in newspaper as carry on in the little plane .I am 1200 k from home so it has to ride in the spare seat for the first leg before we change planes to a bigger unit. Need all my charm to get past carry on rules.

Drank them all in the next few months,said a silent prayer each time I battled with the corks but every bottle was 100%.


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 8, 2014)

I had this collector problem with my vintage motorcycles.  I had quite a few all from the 1920's to the 1960's.  How was I going to know what I might enjoy 10 years later.   When I'd sold them all, I knew that my favorite was going to be just a single one.  Although a real clue would be in a name.  Yep, a stock original 1947 Harley Davidson knucklehead....

I still have about 25 bottles of the Zinfandel my grand mother and I made 20 yrs ago. They're in the "cellar" (basement) cool, rarely above 65f and lying down.  I rotate them a few time a year but I am pretty sure, the color is faded and some the sediments may have settled out against the sides of the bottles.  Is there a special way the wines need to be stored for long term survival?


----------



## moikel (Apr 9, 2014)

Constant temperature without spikes ,up or down. Corks wet,bottles slanted down in the dark!
That's a very short summation of a lot of written articles.
I don't have the expertise to say what's going to last & what's not. I rely on the winemakers to tell me. Wines that do go longer distances have a plateau sort of a sweet spot where they are good but not necessarily at their best. They don't go from good to bad overnight.
Screw caps have helped here ,yes cork is traditional but there is no joy when a great bottle is crap because it had a crap cork.
I have a bit of a collection of antique corkscrews ,cheaper than motorbikes!


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 9, 2014)

Its a common misconception that screw caps are a sign of cheap wine. As the price of cork has gone up many wine makers have switched to screw caps as a cost savings measure. If all wines were screw caps, you wouldn't have to worry about humidity in your wine cellar. They only reason to control humidity is to prevent corks from drying out from the outside in and air getting to the wine and spoiling it. The reason to lay wine on its side is to keep the wine in contact with the cork and prevent it from drying out from the inside out. Every bottle of wine has some air in it. You don't necessarily have to slant the bottles down during storage, as long as you tip it back so the air in the bottle is body of the bottle and not the neck. I've toured many of high end wine cellar that store their bottles flat.

BTW: if you try to fill a bottle to the top and then try to put a cork in it, you'll end up blowing out the bottom of the bottle. Don't ask me how I know this.... ;)


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Moikel. 

I would hope then by what you have told me that these bottles are doing well..... Not being a big wine drink AT THE MOMENT, but things change a t the drop of a hat...as they say, I have not tested any.

Some of those bikes could have financed a comfortable retirement as things stand today...you are correct.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow do I love this group! Happy hump day to all!!!!!

A little late to the party here with the wine storage - motorcycle - screw cap chit chat; but what fabulous stuff!

On storage, just raising the neck some (use a phone book if need be) and keeping wine away from heat and light, is fine. If in an apartment one can do this on the floor of their closet with a book underneath the neck, so long as that closet isn't against the heater/dryer etc.

In any event, fantastic stuff here, from stories to stored favorites and more! Thank you for sharing such wonderful things!!!

KEEP ON!

It's always so interesting to read threads in this section.

AND, I'm so impressed with Mick not drinking during the week, that I am officially trying just 10 days, I'll have you know, (then my brother visits during that Easter weekend and there will be plenty of libation going around), but up until the 19th, I am "trying out" your system or not having wine until then, as to see how that feels.

I may need you to walk me through it mind you, but I'm up for checking out the allure! Stay tuned to see if my mood remains cheerful, right? I'm sure it shall yield an interesting report anyway.

But here's to that!

And here's to fantastic wine for all whenever they wish, and here's to today!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife has us on the same setup, no wine during the week. We started this week. We'll start over again today... Wife comes home last night "Have a glass of wine with me"... It was her idea in the first place so I'm not going to stop her if she wants to violate her own rule. The Martini after dinner... well that falls under my rule of "In for a penny in for a Pound" =)


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 9, 2014)

You all are so good with this "no week time drinking" (despite last night's fun *BKBuilds -* which sounded great though)! But really, I'm so impressed with how you all do it!

I spoke to someone else the other day and they said the same - nothing during the week - just weekends. How does one do that?

Well, I'm going to do these next ten days, and see what it's all about! Although, being a tremendous rule breaker (not a law breaker mind you, but a rule breaker as I find rules silly) I have a hunch that I may have your wife's idea sometime during the ten days too, but I'm giving it a try anyway. So we'll see!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 9, 2014)

I had to build my cellar above ground in the laundry ,my house sits ona sandstone shelf so going down wasn't on.
Its really an insulated locker,got that heavy duty cool room insulation between all the walls. I mounted a cooling unit through the wall,cost stupid $ made in France. Has had a issues, French cheese makers sure,fridge builders not so clear!
A bucket of brick layers sand kept wet solved the humidity problem. 
I turned off cooling unit a while back & moved most of what was left under cork down the coast,way less electric bill!
We don't get the best corks way down here to begin with screw cap just became to obvious.
I don't do motorbikes myself to do like the passion that true collectors have.We get those cable TV shows American Pickers etc.
Lot of old British stuff here,Norton,BSA, Triumph, less Harley . Now & again you see some old guy with an Indian or 2 or 3. But he ain't selling!


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got the call from my wife... we must be on the every other day plan... "blah blah blah.... Pickup some wine on your way home we're having a glass when I get home".... Oooooooook then.....


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 10, 2014)

I just LOVE your wife!!! *(BKBuilds)*.

This is my third day, of an "11 day" attempt to not drink wine, and then enjoy it again on the 19th when my brother visits.

However, I'm not sure I get the allure yet, am quite possibly turning into a Grouch, (smiles), and can only say that there had better be some fabulous outcome with this...

I suppose it's much healthier, and that even weight loss "should" happen with such a change, right? But I'm still not sure I love the idea...Grrrrr....

BUT, I'm so genuinely impressed that so many of you go all week without wine all the time, (whereas I drink a bottle of wine daily, over the course of many hours - while cooking, eating, finishing up e-mails etc.), but admittedly, I love it!

Ahh well, no WHINING either, and so I optimistically wanted to try this and see what it's all about, and am therefore doing so. Day three is rather interesting...and I applaud your wife, and her changing rules when she feels like it!

OK, back to my delicious water then!!!! CHEERS!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a little bulletin for the winemakers or children of winemakers on this forum who have delighted us with their memories of the home made wine.

Harvest is on here will run 10 weeks. 

At the big wholesale market about 30 minutes from me they will sell 500 tonnes of wine grapes to people making wine in their garages.Thats about 500,000 bottles.Thats just from that market not counting people buying direct from growers or the rest of the country.

You can buy shiraz,merlot,cab/sav,grenache,petit verdot & whites.

Currently you will pay about $20 to 25 per 20 kg box but it will get cheaper as the vintage progresses. 

Growers bring it up by truck some from interstate & make more money than selling to the big winemakers on set contract price.

There will be a lot of activity in my ' hood over the next few weeks. I might see if I can piggy back on somebody else's operation.

I will have to ask that widow about her garage


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Mick! It sounds like a lovely time in your part of the world! Then again, it ALWAYS does! Smiles. Fantastic to hear of! Thank you for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought it might interest no boundaries & others who have that Italian heritage & personal history of winemaking.
I love the fact that you can buy direct of the grape grower .
It's a bit of  step up to have your own plant & equipment  but wouldn't it begun to make your own wine with minimal additives?


----------



## moikel (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry "be fun"


----------

